# Sandy pit



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

please feel free to point out any faults or anything as im new to pit building 8]..

Im finally starting on my new Sand Monitor pit, my sandy is about 8mnths now and is out growing his tank, the pit i have started on is roughly 3mx2m but its in a corner, it is about 3-4 times the size of his 5x2x2 Tank hes in now. This pit will be temporary, he will then move into a bigger pit with hopefully 1 or 2 others, this pit will be 5mx4m, then this pit im building now will house 4 Beardies 8]. Anyway i started off by cutting the pine to size to fit snug agains the rock and the brick wall, the pine at its longest edges measures up to be 2.4m. i then neatly(not really) paved the area with some old left over pavers we have lying around, all up i used about 60 at a guess. I then cut the drainage pipe that was allready there and placed a drainage box towards the back, the pipe also runs through the middle (under the pavers) which will soak up any water that the box doesnt get.
As a sand monitor loves to dig, they are quite good at escaping as far as iv'e heard so i have to make it 100% escape proof! i did this by Purchasing 1 bag of Quick Set Mortar, mixed it with some Sydney Sydney sand and water, i know motar isnt as strong as cement but it dries pretty hard and i doubt a sandy could dig through that. 
I plugged up all the holes, nooks and cranies wit hths stuff! then i filled in around the drainage box. i left an area without pavers or anything, this will be a small pond, i will put a small submersible filter in there but im guessing because its out side it will need alot of cleaning no matter what (im cool with that though) and i plan to have a small pipe and pump and pump the water up the rockwall for it to trickle down back int othe water(Hopefully it all goes to plan). I put mortar in the bottom of the pond are so that if they pull up the pond liner he has nowhere to go, the next step is putting up the walls, glass front, door, roof, sand, heating, planting it out, adding furnishes.etc .etc then add the beast! 8] i will keep you updated on the progress. Sorry for the shabby photos, im yet to get a decent camera.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

cheers mate, it will probably only take a couple more days to finish off, its relitavely simple and quick to put up, dad helps out every now and then which gets it dont even quicker, its easy then cleaning my room lol(which was what delayed me from starting this pit).


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 14, 2009)

Wont they climb up that rock surface and get out ?

Looks great though.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol, i always find every excuse possible not to clean my room. infact i was supposed to do it today. stuff that!


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Wont they climb up that rock surface and get out ?
> 
> Looks great though.



haha Greeny, so do I i finished(Well supposedly) mine yesterday.
Yep probably, that's why i'm putting a roof on it, also i don't want cats to get in and eat them . Also here's a pic of the little guy who's going to be put in there:


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

hes gorgeous. im gunna get a couple when i get my class 2.


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

You can keep Sandies(Varanus Gouldii) on Class 1 Reptile Licence in NSW, go out and get 1 now! 8]​


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

really! someone told me they werent. lol. ive seen adds which say theyre class 2 animals but if your right i will go get 1 right now!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 14, 2009)

haha, cleaning ur room is over rated my quick fix 2 cleaning it is shuttig the door and saying no1s allowed in :lol:
looks good, hope the guy going in likes it.
thats a nice lookin monitor.


Will


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 14, 2009)

haha listen to you kids complaining about having to clean one single room.
wait till you have the whole house to clean, especially after parties.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> haha listen to you kids complaining about having to clean one single room.
> wait till you have the whole house to clean, especially after parties.


 
lol, by then you get married and have your misses do the cleaning. lol


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 14, 2009)

stuff having partys then.


Will


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 14, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> lol, by then you get married and have your misses do the cleaning. lol



hahahaah... you boys still living in the olden days. I live with my partner and i refuse to be the housewife woman. And you'll be stretched to find a girl these days that will run after you cleaning up all your mess! Its part of life, and girls like men who are neat, so just grin and bear it, its not that bad.



bfg23 said:


> haha listen to you kids complaining about having to clean one single room.
> wait till you have the whole house to clean, especially after parties.



amen! i just had a party here this weekend, and oh my goodness, the trash that was everywhere >_>"

luckily for me though, my friends stay back and help clean up 



otherwise, the pit looks like it will turn out well, keep us updated!
stuff sand monitors, im getting a lacie


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol, yeah greeny they are Class 1, Mines Class1 (I dont have class 2 Licence) 
On Class 1 you can keep the following:
-Pygmy Mulga Monitors(V. Gilleni)
-Ridge-Tailed Monitors(V. Acanthurus)
-Black Headed Monitors(V. Tristis)
-Sand Monitors(V. Gouldii)

You should defiantly buy one man! they are awesome, PS im looking for a 2nd as soon as i get this 1 sexed! 

BFG: i know lol, but ill be good at cleaning by then and i wont mind cleaning up, it will have to be done! I allways help clean up the house before parties.etc but with 5 people helping clean 1 house its pretty easy. Haha Will, thanks, hes not bad(Except hes shedding at the moment haha) i bought him as a Desert Sand Monitor, they are supposed to have different markings, orangy colours and are smaller than the v. Gouldii Gouldii, but im thinking now, that he may just be V.G. Gouldii not V. G. Flavirufus(Desert Sand). anyway thanks everyone for posting.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol, id like to get a lacy, sandy, black headed and ackie but it aint happening anytime soon.


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> stuff sand monitors, im getting a lacie



8[, lol! yeah i know what you mean but you have to start out with something, after this guy i plan to get my 2years, then i will get others, my wanted monitor list is:

-Kimberly Rock Monitors
-Mangrove Monitors
-Perenties(oohh yeahh) lol but these when i move out and get enough room for them!


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

i think its not fair to keep perenties indoors. theyre huge and they like to run. if i did ever get one id live where ypu could keep them outdoors and give a decent size enclosure, about 10m long


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah i know, it would be slack.... you can keep them outdoors though in Summer/Srping(Dry) in Sydney/NSW. in Winter you have to bring them in, this is info which Walpole_Reptiles has told me. I would still love to keep one i would just have to get a missive enclosure, i was thinking buy a farm and make a massive barn and house them in there lol. Ive read that they have to be housed in at minimum 8m2 but people house in enclosure smaller than that.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah that would be fair. pretty costly though. i could set one up here.


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol ,I know. i wish i was on a farm like you.. 8[ , they are $2000 each, if you bred them you would get a nice return, although saying that GTP's are even better....But im not really in it for the money, i just love reptiles. Cr4p...im hijacking my own thread.... lol, back on to subject.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol, the only money im in it for is to buy the more expensive reptiles coz im not gunna afford it otherwise. back to subject do you keep the sandies outside in winter?


----------



## bluey66 (Dec 14, 2009)

jinin said:


> Lol ,I know. i wish i was on a farm like you.. 8[ , they are $2000 each, if you bred them you would get a nice return, although saying that GTP's are even better....But im not really in it for the money, i just love reptiles. Cr4p...im hijacking my own thread.... lol, back on to subject.


 
Jinin, you cannot be a good Reptile Keeper if your just in it for Money, and you should not even think about getting a Perentie Monitor, unless you have plenty of room to house them outdoors all year around, in Central Australia which is one of the areas they a found in the wild, they can travel as much has 5km in one day looking for either food or a partner, so they shaw do need plenty of room to roam around in outdoors all year around, which plenty of hiding places and very high temperatures to keep warm.



jinin said:


> Lol, yeah greeny they are Class 1, Mines Class1 (I dont have class 2 Licence)
> On Class 1 you can keep the following:
> -Pygmy Mulga Monitors(V. Gilleni)
> -Ridge-Tailed Monitors(V. Acanthurus)
> ...


 
Jinin, your also spot on that your Sand Monitor is a Varanus Gouldii Gouldii, its not a Desert Sand Monitor-Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus, like my ones are, that l no-longer have access to anymore, and l sincerely miss their character or personality, Sand Monitor's shaw do have alot of character, and they are also quite intelligent and knows whats going on around them at all times, and can be very aggressive towards the hand that feeds them, so be very carefull when you feed your Sand Monitor.


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah i know, are some people only in it for the money? also thanks for that Bluey i bough my monitor off URS who said it was indeed a Desert Form, yea guess its not now lol... ahh well at least i get a bigger lizard now lol and i love him anyway haha. i wouldnt plan getting a Perentie any time soon as i exoect the first time i will even consider buying one will be in 10years time, by then i will hopefully have a 10m2 indoor enclosure for them! anyway lol, thats ages away, i should probably start saving up..


----------



## miss2 (Dec 14, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> haha listen to you kids complaining about having to clean one single room.
> wait till you have the whole house to clean, especially after parties.



u rock star u


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Havnt Done Much since 3 days ago.....Getting Back to it tomorrow. Pics up tomorrow arvo!


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 20, 2009)

Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## jinin (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, Got Side Tracked with Christmas and all! Anyway got back into it yesterday, cant work today because its raining. I first started by getting about another 20 of the same type of pavers i had already used for the inside and piled them up 2 pavers high, under the pine sleeper, I leveled them out so that the sleeper would not move at all. I put the pavers under to raise the glass and i did this so that the Sand that i put in will not put too much force on the glass. Dad helped me with the rest: We got 3 Railway sleepers(Which i stole from our gardens back steps) and stood them up tall, one went on the wall, we screwed that into the brick wall and into the pine sleeper underneath it. The next one went towards the rock wall and will be used for the gate that i will put in place i nthe next day or 2, it was only screwed into the sleeper as it had nothing else it could be screwed into.. the other one was anchored into the rock wall with some masonry bolts, that will also have the gate attatched to it. we then cut up some thin pieces of pine to place on either side of the glass, so that it is sturdy enough to hold the glass up in strong winds, which actually made the whole thing alot more sturdier than it was. We put some of the pine on either side of the glass along the bottom, left side and right side. We finished by putting the glass in place, and i must admit it does look quite nice 8]. Heres the Pics of yesterdays work(hope you like them)!: next thing i will do is the roof(Which i still dont know what to make it out of, i was thinking of either Bird mesh, Mesh, Perspex, glass or corregated iron. Anyone?)


----------



## jinin (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone Know what i should use for the roof?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 28, 2009)

Get some hard mesh from bunnings that should do the trick.


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 28, 2009)

Coming along very nicely.
Is that 6mm glass? 
I would just make a horizontal fence off the highest parts of the enclosure the sandy could climb out of (if you get my drift). So even if he does climb the wall or something, there will be a fence stopping it going any further.


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 28, 2009)

looks sweet


----------



## jinin (Dec 28, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Coming along very nicely.
> Is that 6mm glass?
> I would just make a horizontal fence off the highest parts of the enclosure the sandy could climb out of (if you get my drift). So even if he does climb the wall or something, there will be a fence stopping it going any further.



That was my first intention, then i thought of the potential risk of him being severely massacred and torn apart(Going into detail. lol) by cats... so 1st up i though... get some tin or corrugated iron, bend it so he cant grab over it and climb then attach it to the wall. but i also want to make it steal-Proof and an open-top wouldnt be the best for that. thanks for everyones Comments!


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 28, 2009)

It would sort of ruin the effect of the glass if you put mesh over the top of it joining up to the glass. 
You may as well have just used mesh front and top and not worried about glass at all.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

But if you put perspex or glass over the top, then the lizard wont be getting enough UVB or sunlight as the glass will filter it, also it would really limit the amount of ventilation...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 29, 2009)

that looks good. i dont think u should use coregated iron coz its really hot underneath it, i was in a ceiling the other day with a coregated iron roof, and it was at least 5 degrees hotter than in the room. i recon u should use mesh, coz then cats cant get in, and it cant get out.


Will


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Guys, i know what you mean bfg, and yes.. if i did use perspex or glass i would have to supply a UV source. Do you reckon cats would even realise? let alone go in? 
I know what they are like though they are sneaky and kill anything for fun.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well it depends when are you planning to put him in? If you wait for a bit till he is older, then the cats would defanately avoid him! Just use some mesh or maybe a car port cover? to attach over the top, how do you access the enclosure?


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

Well... i plan to put him in ASAP hes about 50cm at the moment and i must admit he would be an easy meal. I access the enclosure through a gate(Yet too add it) but you can see the space where its going(to the right) in most of the pictures i have put up.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok thats cool cam you post some more pictures of him up?


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

haha sure... ill just grab the camera. brb


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice how does he handle?


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

Aghh, not too well at the moment, apparently you need to let them settle in for 18mnths then start handling.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

So hes Varanus Gouldi gouldi right?


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

pics up:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

wow hes very nice, sorry to be a bother but have you got any pictures of the enclosure, and what are the dimensions of it?


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, its 5x2x2, its still biggish, but i want him out, i mean...i wouldnt wanna live in my room for a long period of time... hes probably due for the upgrade in a few months thats why i want him in ASAP. But at the moment that tank isnt too small or too big, just want to make sure hes having a good life haha.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

Fair enough, i want to get a larger monitor like a sand monitor or a tristis


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, they are pretty sweet. if you want a big one go for a Sand Monitor because BlackHeadeds only get to about 80cm.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking what did you pay for yours? And whats the average cost for a Tristis? I think i like the tristis better because they are more aboreal, so i can setup a nice 4 by 3 by 4 for then?


----------



## Karly (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good!
Very healthy happy (and spoilt) little monitor


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 29, 2009)

lookin good Jin.


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys, RepFan: i bought mine for $400(Inc. Freight) From URS. The lady who i rang said it was a Desert Sand Monitor (V.G. Flavirufus) But it turns out its not....
Tristis go for about the same: any where between $300-400 for Juvies.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cheers mate, so what are Gouldi?


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

Varanids or Varanidae are 'Monitor Lizards'. 
Gouldii Gouldii are Sand Monitor and Gouldii Flavirufus are Desert Sand Monitors they are sub-species which the Desert form have nicer colours and patening, also the Desert Form on average grow to about 1.2m whereas the Gouldii Gouldii Grow to an average of 1.4-1.6m (Some have been know to reach 1.8m). Gouldii Flavirufus are mainly found in Central Australia, Gouldii Gouldii are found in most areas of Australia and are wide-spread across the land, therefore can withstand lower temperatures. Another difference between the two is that G. Flavirufus are harder to obtain than Gouldii Gouldii.


----------

